# probleme prise écouteur



## erwan35 (15 Février 2010)

voila mon problème c'est que la prise des écouteurs tien trés mal !

cela fait environ 1 mois que je l'ai et cela de déçois !

des que je fais le moindre petit geste sur la prise des écouteurs soit l'Ipod se met en pause soit le sons vient que d'une oreillette et l'autre partie de l'enceinte !

j'aimerais s'avoir si cela est "normal"

merci de m'aider


----------



## trud007 (17 Février 2010)

ceci n'est vraiment pas normal, si tu dit que ca fait 1 mois que tu l'as, rapporte le au magasin pour un échange. c'est la seul solution de regler ton probleme parce que c'est vraiment pas normal.


----------



## Macuserman (17 Février 2010)

Est ce que ça peu censément être "normal" d'après toi ? 
Garantie de un an sur le matériel, rapporte et tu en auras un neuf.


----------



## erwan35 (17 Février 2010)

et bien étant un novice en mac (macbook acheter en fin septembre et Ipod le 30 décembre) je ne connais pas trop encore !

mais normalement les prises de Ipod doive tenir plus que sa ?

et sinon comment le ramener alors que je l'ai acheter sur apple store france ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Février 2010)

Mais quand même, tu penses quand même pas qu'un prise son qui fait tout déconner est normale ?! 
Peu importe.
Biens sûr qu'elles doivent tenir correctement. 

Tu imprimes ta facture, et tu vas dans un APR, ou un Apple Store si tu es chanceux.
Au pire, tu les appelles, et tu vois avec eux pour un retour SAV. Mais un APR est plus simple.

APR: Apple Premium Reseller. Il y en a dans la plupart des "grandes" villes.
Tu cherches sur Google:
"APR + le nom de ta ville" et voili.


----------



## erwan35 (17 Février 2010)

ok je vais voir sa !

mais pour le magasin je suis sur rennes donc je pense que c'est mort il faudrat que je les appele.

merci de m'avoir aider


----------



## TiteLine (17 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai l'impression que j'ai peut être eu le même problème lors de l'achat de mon Nano ... problème qui n'en était pas un.
Avant de retourner au SAV, vérifie d'abord si les oreillettes sont branchées "à fond".
En fait, j'avais peur de "forcer" et n'avais pas branché les oreillettes "entièrement". Du coup, effectivement le son partait parfois dans une oreille et j'avais l'impression qu'il y avait du jeu et que ça ne tenait pas vraiment.

Maintenant si c'est la prise de l'iPod qui ne tient pas, il faut effectivement le ramener au SAV.


----------



## Macuserman (17 Février 2010)

Oui, le truc du "enfoncé à fond" j'y ai pensé, mais j'ai supposé qu'il l'avait fait&#8230;
Effectivement, quand tu prends ton iPod, enfonce à fond (!!) la prise casque ou enceinte. Jusqu'à ce que tu puisse plus rien faire du tout.

Sinon, avec la recherche que je t'avais demandée d'effectuer, tu trouves ça:

http://www.dxm.fr/


----------



## TiteLine (17 Février 2010)

Il l'a peut être effectivement fait mais il n'empêche que durant plus d'un mois, j'ai trouvé mon iPod pas "top" et bien inférieur à mon Sony que je ne pouvais plus synchroniser  (ce n'est pas pour rien que je me traîne une réputation de demeurée ©  . J'ai même songé à le rapporter au SAV mais j'ai résolu le problème ... par inadvertance.)

Et sur l'iPhone, je n'ai pas été attrapée une deuxième fois.


----------



## Macuserman (17 Février 2010)

J'ose l'espérer ! 
Dumb Man ?!


----------



## erwan35 (17 Février 2010)

je suis vraiment trop nul !

enfaite c'est bon j'enfonçais pas asser la prise de mon Ipod pas par peur de tous casser mais parceque je savais que sa allais plus loin !

donc c'est bon j'ai resolue le probleme, avec votre aide 

jsuis trop un bon 

mercie encore le sujet peut etre clo ou servire a un autre gros noob


----------



## Macuserman (17 Février 2010)

Ahh on en a un deuxième&#8230; 

Allez, résolu !


----------

